# Where to buy RS SPL meter from CAN.



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Radio shack does not ship to Can , is there another reliable retailer that ships to Can.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get them from Musicians Friend The Galaxy CM140 is your best bet.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------

